# Checkout this fish room!



## FFF (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

these guys are local? nice tour BTW!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes he is in Aldergrove area I believe


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how to contact him for sales?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i want to say he shut down. im not sure though


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

dino said:


> i want to say he shut down. im not sure though


Pretty sure he sold everything off a few months ago


----------

